# Greenwich mean time!!



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Why do we fiddle arse with the clocks twice a year? All the experts seem to say that if we extended British summer time throughout the year, we would save lives and energy.

I wouldn't mind but they have tried it before. A trial from 1968 to 1971, when the UK remained one hour ahead of GMT, saw an overall reduction in road casualties. Both the RAC and the Royal Society for Prevention of accidents say this. While lighter evenings would result in a small increase in road deaths during darker mornings, this would be more than outweighed by the benefits in the evening.

Give us more sunshine and we won't have to sit around in the dark ages at 4.00pm every afternoon!! :x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

All depends on which way you look at it - longer darker mornings or get dark earlier?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> All depends on which way you look at it - longer darker mornings or get dark earlier?


Don't know what it was like with you yesterday, but is was practically pitch dark here by 16:30 last night. If the clocks don't change, it will still be pitch dark at midwinter at 09:00 up in here in Scotland. The study you mentioned looks at the UK as a whole but is skewed by it's very nature.

There was a report recently where an expert said that sticking to GMT would "only" result in an additional 400 deaths a year. Oh well, that's ok then :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

2 and now 3 Scottish posters first! Kinda tells it's own story, it was a relief here on Monday morning to wake up to the light again.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

But shouldn't we have a time zone for Britain which reflects the needs of the majority :roll: :wink:

How's about different time zones for England and Scotland?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> How's about different time zones for England and Scotland?


This has been proposed and rejected. Unworkable for business etc.



scott28tt said:


> But shouldn't we have a time zone for Britain which reflects the needs of the majority :roll: :wink:


I will not bite, I will not bite, I will not bite....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BreTT said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > How's about different time zones for England and Scotland?
> ...


The USA has something like 6 timezones. They do ok...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Much wider geographical spread means that one timezone would be completely unworkable there. Daft comparision if I do say so myself :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


But not in terms of presidents :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Maybe clocks should go back an hour every week - that way I'd get an hour extra in bed every monday morning and I could stay up later each night. :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> Maybe clocks should go back an hour every week - that way I'd get an hour extra in bed every monday morning and I could stay up later each night. :lol:


Good plan - to cause additional excitement, maybe we should have odd numbered houses change one week, and even numbered houses change the other. Ahhh, I hear you say, what about houses with no numbers? Well, they change every week, so one week they are odd, the next week they are even.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Dunno if I'm wrong on this or not -

Was it not the case years ago 70/80s that the clocks changed through the week - obviously on a set date - rather than now when it happens at 1am on a Sunday????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'd be happy with all year round summer time; makes outdoor work more pleasurable


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


= latitude vs longitude :? (Scotland is ooooppp North!) Sun goes E>W


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kce821tt said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Yes, but it also has a smaller angle to the Earth's axix hence darker for longer in the North = Scotland


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Why was it done originally? Was it specifically for Scottish farmers or just farmers in general?

I know that having lighter mornings means less children die on the roads on their way to school - and they leave school early enough for it not to affect their homeward journey too severely.

The second reason seems to be the major argument for retaining it these days.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

All those kids that walk to school? What, both of them? :lol:

It doesn't appear to make a darn difference to me either way. Once winter arrives, I go to work in the dark and leave work in the dark. And then the more north you are, the less point there is to it.

I think working hours should be shorter in the winter and longer in the summer. I hate getting up in the dark.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Thought I would resurface this old flame - quite topical today -with more clock fiddle arsing about.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

how long did it take you to switch?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

saint said:


> how long did it take you to switch?


I haven't - stuck in a time warp :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

GW1970 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > how long did it take you to switch?
> ...


again?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

bst started as 20mins a week for every Sunday during April


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kell said:


> Why was it done originally? Was it specifically for Scottish farmers or just farmers in general?
> 
> I know that having lighter mornings means less children die on the roads on their way to school - and they leave school early enough for it not to affect their homeward journey too severely.
> 
> The second reason seems to be the major argument for retaining it these days.


Kell - It is a proven fact that kids (on the whole) go directly to school in the morning, so are at danger for a minimum amount of time, however they "meander" home via parks/shops/friends homes and are more likely to be run over.

As for the Scottish argument, they have their own parliament, let them be different. England should be on BST but we dont have our own parliament to decide this and there are suffiecient Scottish MPs in the British government to be biased against us


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Why was it done originally? Was it specifically for Scottish farmers or just farmers in general?
> ...


but then there's the argument of "if its darker, the kids are not fully awake, so less likely to pay attention on the roads. After school, they should be fully awake so wont effect them" plus' and down's for both sides.

TBH, i dont see us changing the way now because all of Europe do it, and seen as though we're still in that stupid EU effort, i doubt they'll change

BTW, did anyone read about Mr Chirac's storm out because a fellow french speaker at an EU conference spoke in English (i.e the international language for, basically everything!) !? What a pr*ck!!!!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ho hum :roll: :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jampott said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


They dont know their arses from their elbows anyway, whats a few minutes gonna do....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

blast from the past :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Spoke to a colleague about this last week. Came to the conclusion that this time fiddling is complete nonsense for us.

We set the clocks back by one hour in the winter to get more light in the mornings. Fine - saves lives blah blah blah. But why do we set them back again in Spring? Surely we have enough light at either end of the day in the summer months, so why do it?

I had thought that it makes even less sense when you think that this is happening all across the world, and those in the southern hemisphere would be turning their clocks backwards for their summer - contrary to our susposed logic. But no. The Australians have just turned their clocks forward for summer, as we do. So the time difference is now 2 hours more than it was. So we don't have to follow the masses if we don't want to.

I think we should decided how we want daylight to be distributed during a winter's day, adjusted time to it, and then leave it alone. If it is good enough for a winter, and it will be fine for the rest of the year.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> How's about different time zones for England and Scotland?


We already do have don't we?

When it's midday in England, it's still 1958 in Scotland...


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

.....we should all start work at 11am when it will be light

.....and finish at 3pm so we would be home in time for sunset

the world would be a safer place and everyone would be happier.....wars would end and free love would rule 

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> But shouldn't we have a time zone for Britain which reflects the needs of the majority :roll: :wink:
> 
> *How about different time zones for England and Scotland*?


Hmmm?

Like a sort of. "Please set your watches back 25 years. You are now entering Scotland."

:wink:


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

......anyway why are all the concerns about children and the Scottish

......lets spare a thought for the poor criminals who are forced into turmoil by having to adjust their working hours



BBC News said:


> Studies have also shown that crime rates dip for a few days after clocks are changed for spring, as criminals have to readjust to the lighter evenings.
> 
> Recent British Crime Surveys have shown that over half of criminal offences take place when it is dark in the late afternoon or evening.
> 
> Offences occurring in conditions of semi-darkness are far more likely to occur at dusk rather than dawn, suggesting that lighter evenings reduce the risk of crime rather than lighter mornings.


Poor little blighters :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

On a positive note: at least the forum clock is now right.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> On a positive note: at least the forum clock is now right.


Damn i'm late....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > But shouldn't we have a time zone for Britain which reflects the needs of the majority :roll: :wink:
> ...


Har de har - well if England is representative of what Scotland will be like in 25 years time, it's a future I don't want for my child... :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why? What's wrong with endless shopping malls, relentless latte consumption, and loads of angry chippy chavvy folk who think that the world owes them something? :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Why? What's wrong with endless shopping malls, relentless latte consumption, and loads of angry chippy chavvy folk who think that the world owes them something? :wink:


What? Bluewater Shopping Centre?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

are the clocks turned back too early? 
looked outside at about 7am this morning and it was full daylight! Whats the point in shifting the light to the morning when 99% of people are at home, asleep? Wouldnt it be better to have left the clocks alone so instead of it being pitch black at 5pm, it would be dark at 6pm instead, when most cars are off the roads?

BTW - I know its a little late, but how do you change the clock in the TT? i know pulling the left knob thing makes either the hour/min/day flash, but how do you change it?


----------



## jamei (Nov 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Posterencehateen5 said:


> Shakira is having sex!
> http://shakiranudeworld.info/movies/20155


 :roll:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ho hum :roll: :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ho hum :roll: :?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ho hum :roll: :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> But shouldn't we have a time zone for Britain which reflects the needs of the majority :roll: :wink:
> 
> How's about different time zones for England and Scotland?


That could work.... means you guys work from 8am to 4pm while we'd be on 9am to 5pm. So..... who'd be getting up in the pitch black then?


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Fucking hell!
A thread thats been going for two years

Or am i stuck in a Groundhog day?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

paulie1 said:


> Fucking hell!
> A thread thats been going for two years
> 
> Or am i stuck in a Groundhog day?


Nah - it's the same old shite


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Same old shite .....the Forum must be going downhill!! :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

lol - 05, 06 and now 2007 - :roll:


----------

